# Need Bass and Vocals 'GTA'



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

New band in the GTA needs a Bass player and vocals, we consist of 2 guitars and drums at the moment, we have a couple originals in the works right now, our influences are but not limited to Sabbath, Metallica, Three Days Grace, Breaking Benjamin, System, Staind, Foo Fighters, Nirvana etc...must have own transportation and be able to jam 2-3 times a week, if your interested contact Jason at [email protected] 

:rockon:


----------

